
What rack-mountable multiple-ARM servers are there out there? - mikaelm
What rack-mountable multiple-ARM servers are there out there?<p>I see mentionings of hardware such as http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnx-software.com&#x2F;2012&#x2F;08&#x2F;20&#x2F;codethink-launches-the-baserock-slab-arm-server&#x2F; and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scaleway.com&#x2F;features&#x2F; , but nothing actually on the market.<p>Even some kind of rack mount for the Odroid, BeagbleBone, RaspBerry Pi etc. would be valuable, though of course 64bit and ECC would be preferable.<p>Thanks!
======
CyberFonic
Well you'd think that it wouldn't be that hard to create a blade server style
system using Raspberry Pi Compute Modules. A 256 node, 1U server might just be
possible. Of course, the power supply, cooling and LAN fabric would be an
interesting challenge.

Rather than 64 bit and ECC RAM, you could have high redundancy on the module
level. AFAIK Google do not use server grade systems, just lots of them in a
failure tolerant configuration.

------
mininodes
SoftIron builds a single processor AMD Opteron A1100 64-bit ARM server, in a
1U chassis: [http://softiron.co.uk/products/](http://softiron.co.uk/products/)

Not sure on pricing though.

------
mikaelm
Ah just to be clear, I would like the individual SoC units to have as little
firmware as possible, for the security of the computation.

An important part of the goal is to get an as "closed computational
environment" as possible, where risk for BIOS/firmware infection by hacker is
minimal.

So just CPU, ECC RAM, ethernet, and microSD (or USB) to boot off.

